# Dog Names???



## deerhunter5611 (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm getting a bluetick pup this weekend and was wondering what are some good names for him. He's a male.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

Good lookin pup....I drew a blank on a name though.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Blue


----------



## chadf (Aug 14, 2014)

Disposal......

What my dogs name should be.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2014)

Quack will be along shortly.......he's the best when it comes to naming dogs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2014)

Doodoo Blue . .


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Doodoo Blue . .


----------



## j_seph (Aug 14, 2014)

Jethro


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

Duke!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Duke!





NOW that's original . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Doodoo Blue . .



^^^^ this x's 2


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Blue.


----------



## crappiejt (Aug 14, 2014)

Doc!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Quack will be along shortly.......he's the best when it comes to naming dogs.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Doodoo Blue . .





hdm03 said:


> ^^^^ this x's 2






Winner, winner cheekun dinna !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> NOW that's original . . .




Dog's don't like two syllable names.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2014)

John Wayne?


----------



## Fishing Cop (Aug 14, 2014)

Chip or Tucker


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 14, 2014)

Bam Bam


----------



## ghadarits (Aug 14, 2014)

Ranger, Duce, Mac, Hoss, Bucky or Capone The guy who chases cougars on Mountain Men has a dog named Capone.

Make it something that can be yelled and heard clearly a long way off if he's going to be a hunting dog.


----------



## bullfrog79 (Aug 14, 2014)

my blueticks name is Hank, had a black and tan named Deuce.


----------



## tr21 (Aug 14, 2014)

stain would be a good choice


----------



## cj580guitar (Aug 14, 2014)

Shooter or Barlow


----------



## Joe Overby (Aug 14, 2014)

Roscoe


----------



## BobSacamano (Aug 14, 2014)

Captain Jack.


----------



## kiltman (Aug 14, 2014)

Spot!  Or Ralph! 

 How about Dam-it!  Your probably going to be using that last one then you think.


----------



## rwh (Aug 15, 2014)

i like to let dogs name themselves.  i've got one that's named trouble and one i call grunt because that's all she did for about two weeks (now she thinks her name is"shut up grunt" because she learned to bark).  her papers will say hardy's honey badger because of her attitude but she's grunt.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 15, 2014)

Baxter


----------



## BobSacamano (Aug 15, 2014)

Rick James


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2014)

Doodoo Blue . .


----------



## deerhunter5611 (Aug 16, 2014)

rwh said:


> i like to let dogs name themselves.  i've got one that's named trouble and one i call grunt because that's all she did for about two weeks (now she thinks her name is"shut up grunt" because she learned to bark).  her papers will say hardy's honey badger because of her attitude but she's grunt.



I like that idea I'm sure it'll come to me when I pick him up.


----------



## BobSacamano (Aug 17, 2014)

Morty.


----------



## Ranger/461 (Aug 20, 2014)

Cash


----------



## George J (Aug 21, 2014)

Atlas is my dogs name.


----------



## sea trout (Aug 21, 2014)

smash, crash or flash

Wait a week and his personality will decide one of those

That's is a handsome boy!!! I've been a coonhound owner for most my life, they are awesome dogs. except for walkers. My first walker revealed himself as crash. Then my second walker my kids just named him crash 2. Thats All they did.


----------



## buckshot14 (Aug 23, 2014)

Gunner


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 25, 2014)

Belvedere

I have always liked Col. Shuffle's calling his dog:

http://www.nonstick.com/sounds/Colonel_and_Belvedere/ltco_003.mp3


----------



## chevyz71 (Aug 25, 2014)

Diesel


----------



## M80 (Aug 25, 2014)

Lock D


----------



## deerhunter5611 (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions guys I ended up going with the name 'Percy'. He was my dad's great grandfather who was a moonshiner


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 27, 2014)

rwh said:


> i like to let dogs name themselves.  i've got one that's named trouble and one i call grunt because that's all she did for about two weeks (now she thinks her name is"shut up grunt" because she learned to bark).  her papers will say hardy's honey badger because of her attitude but she's grunt.




X-2......I usually give my pups a few days to get use to
their new home and allow their real personality come
out.....This gives me the info to pick "their" name....

Never named a pup before i got it......


----------



## Darien1 (Sep 9, 2014)

Red Rocket


----------



## Mtn lover (Sep 15, 2014)

I have and have had Bloodhounds. I like old western type names. Roscoe was a good idea. I like percy too, My kids wouldn't go for it though. Last hound was Rufus, new one was between Wyatt and Raylan. Raylan won out. He's like the guy in justified, always in trouble !!
Good luck with handsome pup.


----------



## MFOSTER (Sep 15, 2014)

Speck


----------



## Mikehunt (Sep 16, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> Captain Jack.



I like that one. Care if I use it for my next dog?
Mike


----------



## msjjd (Sep 16, 2014)

Red


----------



## darrianjames (Sep 25, 2014)

How about Legend, Chance, Cole or Brooks? I like these names and these are the names of my French Bulldog puppies.

Stones Sharp Accountants


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 25, 2014)

Pluto


----------



## buckshot14 (Sep 27, 2014)

Dink


----------



## Bennyhillbilly (Sep 28, 2014)

The Rotty in my a avatar is named Outlaw. Best dog I e ever owned. He's 10 now. Got a 2 yr old Boston Terrier named Cowboy that loves to terrorize him!


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Sep 29, 2014)

Ruger is my dogs name. I've had various rotts and pits named king, captain, Ryder, pork chop, ham bone, Dixie lee, spots, topper, rowdy, bubba. I think I'm gonna start using action movie star names in the future like Clint Eastwood, John Wayne , Bruce Willis.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Sep 29, 2014)

Clint Eastwood! YESSSS Broad sword calling danny boy.


----------



## LTZ25 (Oct 10, 2014)

Ticket !


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2014)

Englebert?


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 21, 2014)

*great movie*



TripleXBullies said:


> Clint Eastwood! YESSSS Broad sword calling danny boy.



great movie


----------



## msjjd (Oct 25, 2014)

Bear,Jack,Trooper,Max,Bandit,Jim,Hoss,Jake,Red,River,Rebel,Ike,
Jug,Buck,


----------



## graham (Oct 29, 2014)

Barack  
Just kidding , please don't do that to him.


----------



## hunter #1 (Oct 29, 2014)

*Name*

Creek!


----------



## duckslayer10 (Oct 31, 2014)

looks like a roscoe to me


----------



## TripleXBullies (Oct 31, 2014)

I think I'm naming my new puppy Ebola.


----------



## Scrapy (Nov 1, 2014)

Waggles.


----------

